# Bluetooth Phone Problem Cruze ECO



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 2011 Cruze ECO. Couple of days ago, the bluetooth connectivity through my blackberry had an issue during use. When I recieved two incoming calls, the control locked up.

Now, whenever the Blackberry syncs when starting the car, the screen indicates a "private call". When I push the answer button, the system announces "transfering" and displays the number of my most recent call. I can then hit the disconnect and the phone will hang up. Seems to work fine after this. The screen will remain like this until I answer and transfer the call. I have resent the phone but this does not work. I assume something within the Cruze system is locked and whenever the phone is synced, the system thinks there is an existing call.

Anyone have this issue? I do not want to drop it at the dealer to fix, but it is looking more like that is what I will have to do.,

Thanks


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

wow.
I got this issue few days ago also and my blackberry is doing the exact same thing.
In fact, 10 mins ago i posted this for the first time under the trifecta thread (one of) thinking the tune install had something to do with it since it happened literally the next time I sync'd the phone.


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Another issue that is tied in. I cannot accept incoming calls on the bluetooth. I can see them on the screen, however when I acept the call nothing happens for about 5 seconds and the call disconnects. I can still make calls with no issue, 

Looks like this one will go to the dealer......


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

reset your phone. not just it off, but actually pull the battery so it has to re verify the security settings and stuff. mine seemed to work after that


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Tried it and everything is now working!


----------



## cruze_nob (Jun 15, 2012)

This worked for me also


----------

